# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  MissLucy's Workbook (of doom)

## MissLucy

..because everything sounds awesome with the suffix "..of doom".

Ok, so I decided to start doing these tasks.. ..long after this class was started, I know. Apologies if this class is officially "over".

..then I'll just do the tasks anyway and not report them XD
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Week 1-2 (Wednesday 7 December 2011 - Wednesday 21 December 2011)

[] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
[] Activate 3 senses. 
[] Interact with the enviroment.
[] Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

----------


## StingPT

> ..because everything sounds awesome with the suffix "..of doom".



Amen. Good luck with them  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh hello  :smiley:  the class is far from over, and you don't need to start at week one  :smiley:  you can set your own pace, too :3 tell us of your progress!!!!!
-Felicity

----------


## MissLucy

Thanks ^^

Day one: remembered 4 full dreams.

This is them:


*Spoiler* for _See Dreams_: 



Colour Legenda:
Setting| Technique used | Dream (lv1) | Dream (lv2) | Lucid Dream | _Notes_
**************************************************  ****************

I'm SO proud of myself, I remembered 4 full dreams!! I remembered them in pairs, as I woke up at 1:29 am and remembered the first two.

Dream 1
I get home before my parents. When they get home too, I need an eye operation, and the doc starts by taking out my purple contact lens. (i own these IRL) then he paralyzes my face (but somehow i can still talk) ans begins cutting. ..under my eyebrow! So i protest, but he says "don't worry, I'll sew IT back on." and begins.. ..on my cheek, working his way up to my eyebrows and the dream ends just as he's about to start peeling off my skin..
_This was SO silly. The doctor was my family PG. And he cut around my eyes, kinda like a Zorro Mask._ 

Dream 2
I'm in Leuven, on the train to heide. Someone i know from uni shows up and points me in the (wrong) direction but gets IT right eventually. I get the distinct feeling he's in love with me.
_I dreamt about this type of train and station a few times before. The train is really long and thin, and on both sides there are platforms, but it's all soooooooo narrow.. AND there's no direct train from Leuven to Heide. ..why would I want to be in Heide in the first place, I don't live there!_

This is when I tried FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dreaming [link to thread]) THREE times and failed three times. Gave up and tried a normal WILD, but that failed too.

Dream 3
I'm in a shop, asking a store manager for certain items. Turns out they're baby supplies. Turns out they're for ME. There's a breathing tube (i could use One of those IRL, i've got a massive cold), with the following instructions: breathe next to needles. Upon closer examination, there are indeed two needles attached, One on each side. I laugh at how ridiculous that is, and remove them, and go to sleep, tube and all.
_This one was so dumb. I work in the office of an ironware store, and people often ask me for items without me knowing what they are, exactly. So this one's just a reflection of my real working life. ..with silly twist about the breathing tube  I guess my nose was particularly clogged up at that moment?_

Dream 4
I'm in a forest, at camp of whatever, my dad's there too, and as we're being rounded up, i'm socialising with a bunch of other kids (i've become their age). We're on our way to a concert.

I'm training the band, consisting of a musician and a young girl with a beautiful voice, but she does beatboxing.

As the gig begins i sneak into the audience and sit down with some kids. When the roll call begins, the name "iris" is called. A boy in front of me raises his hand. His supervisor says "iris, not Eric. PLEASE don't raise your hand again, as IT would mess up our count." he indeed does not raise his hand again. He States that he speaks German as well as Dutch.
_This one was really interesting. The band were playing these synthesizer beats, together with the girl's beatboxing. I might use that beat in a song, if I ever manage to take the time.._




Le awesome.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Well done  ::D:

----------


## MissLucy

Thank you! This is SO motivational  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

Keep up with it. With the more details you remember and write, the better recall you will have. Remember you are always getting better with your dream recall  :wink2:

----------


## MissLucy

I totally am, I went from

one fragment per night, if I was lucky

to

2 full dreams and 1 fragment average per night.

I LOVE this community, everyone's so awesome X3

----------


## Matte87

I totally forgot to greet you! Welcome to class  :smiley: 

From what I can tell you're doing everything you should. Your motivation seems to be ontop and your positive attitude will definitely help you get lucid. Use it to boost your intentions and you'll start having lucids often. If you have any questions at all, don't hesitate to ask here or send a PM   :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Haha no worries, I often invite myself to events  :wink2: 

Yeah I'm getting good at recalling, if only I could stop being so scared of Hypnogogic Hallucinations.. I'm paranoid, so any unknown sound (or sound from unknown source) freaks me out. I'm getting better though, getting closer and closer before freaking out. Soon enough I'll be able to sit the whole thing out without freaking out.

W00T!!

----------


## StingPT

I actually am fascinated with Hypnogogic Hallucinations, even creepy noises xD But not bother with them. If you know its only a effect of SP there is nothing to be afraid to. And dont move if you listen to one, because if you do, it will probably get worse (from my experience  :wink2: )

----------


## Matte87

Yeah it's all happening in your head after all  :smiley:  Try to be curious about it instead of afraid. You're absolutely 100% safe. Might take a while but after a while you even start enjoying having nightmares because they're entertaining.

----------


## MissLucy

I don't have a problem with nightmares, I just don't get freaked out by them. Ironically, I only get freaked out if I experience things that I know aren't really there. In dreams, you don't know that as such, so dreams don't freak me out, no matter how scary. I just don't like it when my senses do not register reality, or register things that are not reality. The idea is what freaks me out, not the hallucinations themselves..

But yeah I'm getting used to it.

Only remembered one dream last night  :Sad:  
I *know* I had another dream, but I had it in the middle of the night and was too lazy to write it down when I woke up >_<

----------


## StingPT

That happens to me a lot. They tend to pop up in my mind when im writting in my dj. Or when im doing something throughout the day.

----------


## MissLucy

I mean I was too lazy to write it down right after I had it. I KNEW I ought to write it down right there and then, but.. ..didn't. Ugh.

----------


## Matte87

My memory is arrogant as hell aswell  :tongue2:  90% of those times you can't recall the dream. Need that little tiny spark that'll reveal what has been dreamt for the dream to come rushing back. Don't be lazy!  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Yeah I'm being punished for it already, dizzy as hell and massive headache. I work in an office. HELLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## MissLucy

Update: Doing well so far, remembering at least 2 dreams per night (except yesterday, since the night before I'd stayed up WAY too late), usually remembering 1 dream and 2 fragments per night. It's a steady pace, just wish I could just get this fear of hallucinations over with and do a WILD..

----------


## Matte87

Nice and easy  :smiley:  Just the right pace. You have to experience them and tell yourself all the time that it's not real and can't harm you. Keep it up!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I was afraid of hallucinations too,  then I just decided to try out getting into sp then if I felt ok i woukd just cqrry on... I did it and carried on because the dreqms would be worth it!!! (Even though it didnt work for me).

----------


## FelicityPotter

> I was afraid of hallucinations too,  then I just decided to try out getting into sp then if I felt ok i woukd just cqrry on... I did it and carried on because the dreqms would be worth it!!! (Even though it didnt work for me).



by didn't work, I meant I didn't actually become lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Hmm.. funny thing is, I've tried a FILD, and that worked just fine. I don't know why I continue to be afraid, I've done it (successfully!) and was totally fine! ..ugh. I'll just set my fears aside tonight and just go with the flow.

----------


## Matte87

Hey MissLucy! You're in Team Orange with nito89. Check out the competitions thread when you get a chance, things just got a bit more interesting  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## MissLucy

Oh ok I'll check it in a minute  :smiley: 

I had a false awakening this morning. (I've been slacking in my habit of RCing every time I wake up, and of course, NOW I get a FA).

My alarm went off, so I snoozed it. Snoozed it again, and then the next time it went off I snoozed it again, but thought it had taken a lot longer to ring again. So I checked the time. ..my alarm hadn't actually rung yet! >_<

----------


## Matte87

Ah this FA's can be elusive, always remember to RC properly every time you wake up. Should help you next time  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Yeah, I promised myself I would do 3 RCs upon waking up, whenever I happen to open my eyes from a sleepy state. Hands examination, finger-through-palm and nose-plug.

----------


## MissLucy

I keep forgetting about this workbook XD I did complete all but the last task on this one though!!

Two things I'll be doing from now on:
WILDs
SP Diary

I'm going to keep a log of my Sleep Paralysis experiences, just for my own record, motivation and of course, for others to read 

This morning I woke up at 2.30 am, remembered 3 dreams and wanted to write them down.. ..but my DJ was left on my computer desk and I didn't feel like getting up. I also totally forgot I can blog from my phone XD Hey, it was 2.30 am 

So I just lay there, contemplating on the dreams in an attempt to remember them in the morning (which worked, btw!). Then I felt myself get heavy and thought I'd attempt a WILD.

I kept thinking of my favourite subject to be thinking about before bed: Dominiq (recurring DC, I've kinda fallen in love with him). I used him as my anchor of consciousness. Then I felt the familiar numbness and started to hear things (HH), but thought "NO, I don't want to hear shiz!" so I moved my elbow slightly. Then it kinda felt like my hand was upside down, but my arm was not  like my wrist was twisted. It didn't hurt though. I could still move my arm and hand and they felt fine. Then the feeling returned and I just let it be, occasionally trying to move a limb until I couldn't anymore.

I was in SP. I didn't hear anything but noise (which I was fine with), and a total of three vibration waves washed over me. Then when none seemed to come anymore, I tried getting up. I felt really strange like my body didn't bend as it normally would when you sit up from lying-down position. I also had trouble opening my eyes fully, but it didn't matter. I noticed it was pitch black in my room, whereas it should be dimly lit by street lights..

I didn't even bother doing a reality check, lol.

LUCID:
I went into SP.. 

Wake up and my room is pitch black. It should be dimly lit from street lights. So i go to my living room and float like i tried last time, only higher. I notice missing furniture.

I decide to summon Dominiq again, by going into my bedroom again and expecting him there. Nada.

So i go outside and i'm in england again, on some country road. I start floating again and just bobble about until i find some DCs. I decide to summon James May, so i ask the dcs if they know him, kinda expecting them to. They do, but upon me asking them to bring him here, they say his bus ticket would get too expensive. I don't want to get in trouble so i just leave it at that.

I tell One of the dcs that i'm dreaming. He doesn't believe me, so i start floating and tell him i don't care if he doesn't, because he's just a dream character. He gets upset and says he isn't, and that his sister died.

I now notice my friend Veerle has shown up in the group. And i remember Dominiq, so i try to find him by turning corners and expecting him there, and shouting out his name over and over. Still nothing.

Disappointed, i go back to the group, who are now comforting a latino looking young girl.

The dream becomes unstable and i wake up.

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like a pretty lengthy although a bit dark LD. Still a very nice dream  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Myea, just stinks that Dominiq didn't show up. AGAIN. This is the 4th LD in which I call out his name, expect him to be somewhere and he's not.. WHY Can't I summon people!?

----------


## Matte87

Expect them to reply to your shouts. "Yeah?" is what all DC's I'm trying to summon say back to me. Just walk around and shout and expect him to reply behind you or behind a corner. Imagine hearing it and your brain will create it for you. Good luck!

----------


## MissLucy

I finally did it. Although I'm not entirely sure whether I summoned him or if he actually just appeared in my dream. It's the same guy I've been trying to summon forever, so this is my dream:

(sort of explicit content)

I felt I was in the dream, so I floated above my bed for a bit, and then thought "meh, I've got flying down as a skill, no point in doing it in here.." so I hovered back down and thought I'd open my eyes XD So I did. My room was pitch black (even blacker than it should be), so I walked out into my living room to find.. ..C!! FINALLY!! I got so happy I knew I had to do something to constrain my thrill (lest it wake me up), so I just kissed him. While I was kissing him I thought "YES I FINALLY SUMMONED HIM! I DID IT!!" ..and I turn around to see.. ..another C! The same man in my dream. Twice. So I did what any good girl would do and had a threesome, though I didn't get further than both Cs kissing me at the same time (and kissing each other while at it) before my dream collapsed.

..so yeah he just turned up. It's a real-life, living person, so I'm not entirely sure if he showed up, or if I summoned him myself..

*3-step tasks*
1. Summon C again
2. Visit the Garden of Eden with him
3. Live happily ever after. ..just kidding, it's "make love to him"  :wink2:

----------

